# 11 Year's Work Experience inc. Qualification in Manufacturing



## MrX (May 11, 2012)

Hy all, 

I am 26 year's old, with 6 year's work experience included 3 year's qualification in manufacturing. In 2013 I'll finish another job with 2 year's work experience but not in manufacturing.

I can't decide between Work and Holiday or a direct way to get a job outside Australia. 

What do you mean? Where I have the better opportunities, how to start and stay in australia?

Thank You for reponses and suggestions!


Regards MrX


----------

